# Anyone here have or had A-Fib?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

More commonly known as Atrial Fibrillation. I was diagnosed about a month ago. It came to light during an EKG test. I had no symptoms that I knew of. 

Anyways, my cardiologist thinks that I haven't had it for too very long. He put me on some medications to slow my heartbeat and get it back into a more regular rhythm. The medications didn't work. 

The next step is a Cardioversion. That's when they attempt to shock the heart back into a normal rhythm. So, come Tuesday, we head down to Scottsdale / Phoenix to a cardiac care clinic. 

If that doesn't work, then the procedure gets to be invasive. I'm hoping that it doesn't come to that. They go into a vein in your leg and insert a probe that goes up to your heart. They either freeze or heat a part of the heart to control the rhythm. I haven't looked into the details specifically, so I could be a little off on the process and/or terminology. 

Supposedly, the success rate of the cardioversion is 90%. It's an out-patient procedure and they put your out when it's done. They have you hooked up to an EKG all the while, and can tell immediately if it's successful. 

I've been told that they I can get my heart rate / rhythm back to normal, I will experience a big difference in how I feel / function. 

Anyways, I was just curious if anyone on here has ventured down this road before? If so, I'd sure like to hear about it and what the outcome was. 

TIA!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My 80 year old father had a cardioversion, several years ago, after bypass surgery. It went well, and he never had the problem again. He said it was no big deal, but then he always said that. It's a serious procedure, but as your doctor said, it nearly always works.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, had it since my mid 40’s. Went through cardio version, lasted for about three days then went back into afib. Had a heart catheterization procedure but they didn’t find anything wrong there. Been on anticoagulants, primarily Warfarin, for the past 20+ years. The procedure they are talking about is pretty successful if it’s done soon enough. Basically they locate the node which is producing the irregular beat and burn it with a laser so that it quits firing. I have had afib for so long that by the time that procedure,became available, I was already not a,candidate because if you’ve had it for over 10 years the ablation procedure is usually not very successful.

I am presently on Elequis and probably will be for life. If they can get you straightened out, you won’t have to stay on anticoagulants. They aren’t so bad unless you cut yourself somehow. With the newer anticoagulants like Elequis you don’t have to have your blood monitored on a,regular basis like you do with Warfarin. Downside risk with the newer anticoagulants is there is no way to make your blood clot if you cut yourself, so you have to apply bandages and pressure for several days to get the bleeding to stop. Just a small nick on the skin will take a bandaid which you’ll have to leave on for maybe a week.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> They aren't so bad unless you cut yourself somehow. With the newer anticoagulants like Elequis you don't have to have your blood monitored on a,regular basis like you do with Warfarin. Downside risk with the newer anticoagulants is there is no way to make your blood clot if you cut yourself, so you have to apply bandages and pressure for several days to get the bleeding to stop. Just a small nick on the skin will take a bandaid which you'll have to leave on for maybe a week.


If you cut yourself shaving, apply a tourniquet below the bleeding immediately. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I take Amiodarone and Warfarin every day and they work for me. There's a lot of bad press about Amiodarone if you take a high dosage.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm currently on Eliquis. Have been now for about a month. I was hoping that the heart meds would work. 

Oh well, I guess it's time to have the cardioversion and see what comes of it. Not looking forward to the last resort (ablation). 

Thanks to all for your replies and information. I appreciate it. :smt1099


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

My rate would go to 200+ before the Amiordarone and now it stays around 60 and I only take 100 mg a day. Don't get shocked until you try all other options.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If you cut yourself shaving, apply a tourniquet below the bleeding immediately. :mrgreen:


I've been on Warfarin for 16 years now. The hardest thing was learning to use an electric razor.

No tourniquet needed then.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A-fib: the heard has 4 chambers: two upper (atria) two lower (ventricles). The right side of the heart sends blood to the lungs, the left side sends blood out to the body.
The upper chambers (atria) work to send an extra load of blood to the ventricles just before they contract; allowing the ventricles to move more blood with each heartbeat (contraction). 
There is a timing signal that occurs in the right atria that organizes the heartbeat. The SA Node for short. When the SA node fires, the nerve spark travels through special nerve tracts (Read: High speed highway) to get the signal out to all areas of the atria, so all the cells essentially contract (squeeze) at once. The signal from the atria can only get to the ventricles through this spot. (= AV Node)
There's a nerve portal (AV Node) between the upper and lower chambers that acts as a Tollbooth, causing the nerve signal to pause briefly allowing the atria to contract, then races through more special nerve tracts in the ventricles (lower chambers) so they also can contract efficiently.

With A-fib, there are extra spots releasing timing signals, so instead of an organized contraction, the firing of the cells is more like a bag of popcorn going off. This results in some of the blood not moving promptly to the lower chambers. If blood does not move quickly enough, it can trigger the blood to clot, so you can have (undesired) clots forming in the atria. If the clots get into the ventricles, they can travel to the lungs (Pulmonary Embolism) and/or out to the body (Creating increased risk for stroke).
All these extra cells firing also get to the AV Node and can travel to the ventricles, and in some cases the ventricles try to respond to all of them and can beat at a faster rate than needed. Without the extra load of blood from properly working atria, the ventricles are not able to move the usual amount of blood and if they are beating too fast, they fill even less. (The signals from the atria are still traveling the high speed pathways in the ventricles, so they contract as usual.
Medications work to slow down the response of the ventricles so they are not trying to respond to all of the signals coming down, allowing them to fill better and move more blood (just not the normal amount of blood). Sometimes the medicines help get the heart back to it's normal healthy routine, but not always.
If you've had A-Fib for some time, then there are clots in the atria and if they cardio-vert and get the atria beating normally, the clots can break loose and go travelling. (Think; the in-laws no one wants are looking to visit and be troublesome). If you have not had A fib for long, then cardio-version can be a good thing. Can't predict whether it will get you back to normal rhythm or not, but great if it does. It may not 'last' forever and you could end up in Afib again. They may try several cardio versions (at different times) if it recurs, then may consider ablation procedure if it keeps recurring. 
The ablation procedure: the cardiologists often have suspect areas of the heart as being more likely to be causing the extra nerve signals in the atria and that's where they attempt to ablate (burn) the cells in that area in an attempt to stop the extra signals. 
If successful, great. If not, then meds the rest of your life to slow the lower chambers and blood thinners to reduce the risk of those pesky clots forming in the atria. 
You can live quite well with A fib, but may not have the stamina you had without it. 
(The blood thinners do not actually thin your blood nor make you anemic. They cause the blood to take more time than usual before they form a clot.)
(Drinking a lot will probably thin your blood, just not in a helpful manner. Plus you'll probably fall, hit your head and bleed too much)

(PT I'd suggest you stop shaving your legs before you need a transfusion.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> A-fib: the heard has 4 chambers: two upper (atria) two lower (ventricles). The right side of the heart sends blood to the lungs, the left side sends blood out to the body.
> The upper chambers (atria) work to send an extra load of blood to the ventricles just before they contract; allowing the ventricles to move more blood with each heartbeat (contraction).
> There is a timing signal that occurs in the right atria that organizes the heartbeat. The SA Node for short. When the SA node fires, the nerve spark travels through special nerve tracts (Read: High speed highway) to get the signal out to all areas of the atria, so all the cells essentially contract (squeeze) at once. The signal from the atria can only get to the ventricles through this spot. (= AV Node)
> There's a nerve portal (AV Node) between the upper and lower chambers that acts as a Tollbooth, causing the nerve signal to pause briefly allowing the atria to contract, then races through more special nerve tracts in the ventricles (lower chambers) so they also can contract efficiently.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation. I was wondering about the cardioversion and if it was a one time thing. Apparently not.

The two heart meds prescribed for me were Cartia XT (120mg) and Flecainide (100mg).

BTW.....I quit shaving my legs long ago. I just wax um now. :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Medications for Afib:
Some meds (amiodarone, cardizem, Digoxin) are anti-arrhythmic, meaning they work to control the arrhythmia (abnormal heart rhythm) of Afib, though they may only reduce the heart rate (In Afib, this can be a good thing). Some, like digoxin, require blood tests to make sure the levels are beneficial. (Too low = not helpful to controlling the Afib. Too high can be toxic, making you sick and may have a negative (bad) effect on your heart.) Digoxin only has a narrow window (level in your blood stream) where it is helpful.

Blood thinners (Anti-coagulants): Eliquis, Coumadin (= Warfarin), and others work to tell your blood to take more time than normal to form a clot. Helpful with the Afib in reducing the chance of clots forming that may leave the heart and cause trouble. Not helpful if you sneeze while shaving.
Coumadin (Warfarin) requires blood testing to make sure it's in a therapeutic (helpful) range. If your coumadin level is too high and you have active bleeding going on, the hospital can treat with Vitamin K and things like fresh frozen plasma to get the bleeding stopped.
Others, like Eliquis, do not require blood level monitoring. However if there is any dangerous bleeding with them, there are no meds to reverse their effects. 
The concern with these meds and strokes: a stroke is most often a blocking of a blood vessel feeding the brain by a clot. (There are therapies under way to try and dissolve these clots the same way we dissolve clots in the heart, but they can be risky as they will dissolve ANY blood clot in the body, even helpful ones. If the stroke is a bleed, then this is not a treatment option).
In some cases, the stroke is caused by a weakness in the wall of a blood vessel rupturing, causing bleeding within the skull but outside the brain. This cuts off the blood supply to the brain tissue beyond the rupture, starving the brain tissue it normally supplies. It's possible that the bleed may be a small one and self-limited, *BUT* if the person is on blood thinners, then there can be major negative effects from the bleeding causing pressure to build up on the brain, interfering with normal blood flow to the brain tissues.
***BEFORE*** you say "DOC, GET ME OFF THIS MED BEFORE I STROKE", the meds do not cause the stroke. It will either happen or not happen regardless of the med. Discuss your risk for strokes with your cardiologist and discuss the options for treatment of Afib.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Medications for Afib:
> Some meds (amiodarone, cardizem, Digoxin) are anti-arrhythmic, meaning they work to control the arrhythmia (abnormal heart rhythm) of Afib, though they may only reduce the heart rate (In Afib, this can be a good thing). Some, like digoxin, require blood tests to make sure the levels are beneficial. (Too low = not helpful to controlling the Afib. Too high can be toxic, making you sick and may have a negative (bad) effect on your heart.) Digoxin only has a narrow window (level in your blood stream) where it is helpful.
> 
> Blood thinners (Anti-coagulants): Eliquis, Coumadin (= Warfarin), and others work to tell your blood to take more time than normal to form a clot. Helpful with the Afib in reducing the chance of clots forming that may leave the heart and cause trouble. Not helpful if you sneeze while shaving.
> ...


Again, thank-you for the post. Most informative! This is all new territory for me. Up until now, I didn't take any meds for anything. Just some OTC stuff once in a while.

I've always been a healthy guy for the most part. Nothing to complain about compared to others and what they are going thru. But, as one gets older, things do change. I'm aware and will do what I can do deal with it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> The next step is a Cardioversion. That's when they attempt to shock the heart back into a normal rhythm. So, come Tuesday, we head down to Scottsdale / Phoenix to a cardiac care clinic.
> 
> TIA!


Less expensive option, stick your finger in a live light socket for 45 seconds..... :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Less expensive option, stick your finger in a live light socket for 45 seconds..... :mrgreen:


Our master bathroom has dimmable lights over the vanity. I could remove a bulb and stick my finger in the socket, and then get the wife to *s l o w l y* turn up the juice.

That could work and there wouldn't be a co-pay either.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Our master bathroom has dimmable lights over the vanity. I could remove a bulb and stick my finger in the socket, and then get the wife to *s l o w l y* turn up the juice.
> 
> That could work and there wouldn't be a co-pay either.


Sounds like a plan........ Worth a try and it could work...... Maybe there is a YouTube on it.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a-fib, arrhythmia, and all that jazz.
I take carefully self-monitored doses of rat poison (Warfarin) and a heart-muscle relaxer, along with enough anti-arthritis and anti gout medication to keep our local pharmacy comfortably profitable.

It all started when I had similar symptoms to Suzi's, including a tight and painful chest, which made me feel that I was having an infarction (heart attack), or something unpleasantly similar.
Our EMTs had me flown off of the island to a mainland hospital (Hurrah for Medicare!), where I spent three test-filled days and uneventful nights. Then I was introduced to a very friendly cardiologist who visits our island once a month, and he started prescribing medications.
Now, everything seems under control, and has been for several years. Our local clinic takes blood from a finger-prick, every so often, to make sure that my Warfarin intake remains the correct dose.

I have had only one recurrence of seriously skipped heartbeats, but the cardiologist said that it didn't last long enough to be worrisome.
So far, so good.

I hope that both you and Suzi will be able to say the same thing, after a few years of medication.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Our master bathroom has dimmable lights over the vanity. I could remove a bulb and stick my finger in the socket, and then get the wife to *s l o w l y* turn up the juice.
> 
> That could work and there wouldn't be a co-pay either.


But does she love you enough to remember to turn it off again?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> But does she love you enough to remember to turn it off again?


Life is a risk. That's a chance I'd have to take.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have a-fib, arrhythmia, and all that jazz.
> I take carefully self-monitored doses of rat poison (Warfarin) and a heart-muscle relaxer, along with enough anti-arthritis and anti gout medication to keep our local pharmacy comfortably profitable.
> 
> It all started when I had similar symptoms to Suzi's, including a tight and painful chest, which made me feel that I was having an infarction (heart attack), or something unpleasantly similar.
> ...


My mother and father were on Warfarin. They had to go to a clinic, I think once a week for a finger prick to have their blood tested. I really don't want to end up like that.

As far as I know, this A Fib thing was first detected back in Oct. of 2016, when I was preparing to have my right knee done. An EKG detected an abnormality and I had to see a cardiologist to be cleared for the knee surgery.

The cardiologist performed several tests on me and cleared me. Not once was A Fib mentioned. Now, it's a concern.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Could be stress related, I had a detection, my mind was going crazy. 

Was not a steady irregular beat. I was convinced I had a hiatal hernia or stomach issues. 

Scoped me down my throat to the stomach and up my arse, same dr. 

Hope the doc did my stomach first ,lol.

The Dr. Said I don't see anything wrong..

The extra beats went away that day. 

Not sure exactly what your experiencing as far as stress and irregular beats. 

Everyone has probably experienced an eye or skin twitch that doesn't go away until you stop thinking about it.lol.

Exercise an amount of cardio into your lifestyle. 

Sometimes it could be an adrenaline issue.

like a panic attack or anxiety issue, once you've experienced an episode or an uncomfortable situation of near panic , you now own it.

Just an opinion .

If your taking any serotonin psycho drugs, you may have to reevaluate what your taking.
grab some Xanax for those out of body experiences.lol maybe I'm kidding,lol.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I probably have A-Fib, because when I took my Airborne physical over 20 years ago, my heart skipped a beat, and the doctor nearly flunked me right there.

Luckily it did not come back during the physical, and I went on to jump school. But, I have felt my heart skip beats since then, and flutter too. Why not tell my doctor?

I have lived with it this long, so I am just plugging along. [Plus, if it doesn't show up, right during a test, the doctor will mark it down as hypochondriacal.]
But, I do have a lot of the symptoms of it, and they are compounding. I am 62, so it may be that CHF is working on me too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigHead said:


> I probably have A-Fib...[but] if it doesn't show up, right during a test, the doctor will mark it down as hypochondriacal...


That depends upon the doctor.
Even after experiencing what felt like a heart attack, the cardiologist didn't see it happen again during any of his tests.
It took three iterations of the same tests, over as many days, before it showed up again.
But he did keep testing, until it showed up.

Then, in the follow-up with my regular doctor, he didn't see it for weeks.
It kept showing up when I was at home, or at other times, but never in the clinic.
But he, too, kept after it until finally he saw it (and heard it).

If it was really there, it was serious, it was potentially life-threatening, and it really required treatment.
So everybody believed me, and they kept looking for it until it showed up.

You should demand to be treated in exactly the same way: Tell them to keep at it until they see it.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That depends upon the doctor.
> Even after experiencing what felt like a heart attack, the cardiologist didn't see it happen again during any of his tests.
> It took three iterations of the same tests, over as many days, before it showed up again.
> But he did keep testing, until it showed up.
> ...


I am 62 now, and if I feel something is wrong, I am going to yelp about it. I do have some flakey things going on with my heart, and I don't see it getting better.
Don't get me wrong, if I think that I am having a heart attack, I am getting my butt to the ER. I have suspicions, but I don't have a death wish, and a heart attack will mess a person up.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Big Head, 
sounds like you've never had it checked out.
being so young when you first experienced the irregularity, did any DR give a diagnosis? 
Heart murmur, maybe?
My wife has a heart murmur , she calls it a hole in her heart. She'll get a heart flutter at times. She tells me coughing will stop the flutter

One thing that surprises me about our medical procedure dealing with the heart,, is the lack of concern to look at the arteries that surround the heart. Which I think is the greatest cause of heart attacks. 
Blockages, plaque buildup. This is where the stents will go. 

Correct me if im wrong, but I'm just winging it here. :heart:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Me myself, I've never experienced any heart issues that I know of. Nothing to indicate that I should check into. No shortness of breath, no heart palpitations, no heavy chest feeling, and so on. 

The only thing I've noticed is that my stamina isn't what it used to be. Then again, I'm getting older. I just figured that was normal. 

Anyways, I'm just glad that all this was caught in the early stages. Supposedly, it is easier to treat.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

BigHead said:


> I probably have A-Fib, because when I took my Airborne physical over 20 years ago, my heart skipped a beat, and the doctor nearly flunked me right there.
> 
> Luckily it did not come back during the physical, and I went on to jump school. But, I have felt my heart skip beats since then, and flutter too. Why not tell my doctor?
> 
> ...


In general, we all have skipped beats now and then.
Afib is an ongoing situation and not just for a few beats. If you were to check your pulse during an 'episode', with Afib your heartbeat will be irregular in two ways: First: the pulse will be irregular (as in how it beats), there will be no pattern to this irregularity.
Second: the strength of each pulse beat will vary in how strong or weak it is compared to other beats. Again with no recurring pattern to it.
Afib diagnosis is by EKG (Most helpful during an 'epsode'.) or to have it detected through wearing a holter monitor (wearable heart monitor that records your heart's electrical pattern.) which may be worn for up to a week depending what the doctor is looking for. If you feel a skipped beat, there's a button to push that 'marks' that spot in the recording for special attention. You also keep a diary with your activity during the day.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Paratrooper,

when I was experiencing the irregular beats, six months steady give or take.

my mother in law who is a retired nurse supervisor told me it was stress.
I thought she was old and totally out of her mind,, lol. 
She was right, in my situation. But I do advise following through with your plans, good luck


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Big Head,
> sounds like you've never had it checked out.
> being so young when you first experienced the irregularity, did any DR give a diagnosis?
> Heart murmur, maybe?
> My wife has a heart murmur , she calls it a hole in her heart. She'll get a heart flutter at times. She tells me coughing will stop the flutter


The heart has 4 valves that close at different times of the heartbeat. If you listen to the chest with a stethoscope, you normally hear "Lub-Dub" as the heart beats. (compare it to a door (valve) slamming shut). With a heart murmur the valve is either damaged or has a defect and instead of the 'door slamming shut', it just almost closes and some of the blood backs up into the chamber it just left. Many are benign = not life threatening and don't need intervention unless problems develop down the line.



pic said:


> One thing that surprises me about our medical procedure dealing with the heart,, is the lack of concern to look at the arteries that surround the heart. Which I think is the greatest cause of heart attacks.
> Blockages, plaque buildup. This is where the stents will go.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong, but I'm just winging it here. :heart:


The only accurate way to check the arteries for blockage is with a cardiac catheterization. A special catheter is run up the artery from the groin or from an arm to the heart and a dye that shows up on xray is injected into the blood flow as it enters the arteries that feed the heart. It's an invasive procedure that carries it's own risks.

EKG's wills sometime show changes that mean the heart is not getting enough blood to supply it's needs (ischemia), A stress test, usually on a treadmill, has you hooked up to a heart monitor while you do a measured amount of exercise to increase your heart rate and see if the heart shows any strain signs.
An Echo-cardiogram uses an Ultrasound to look at the motion of the walls of the heart to see if there is any damage or defect in the function of the walls of the heart.
If you are on medications that may keep your heart from responding to and increasing its rate with exercise (Beta Blockers), then your cardiologist may do a Stress test. This is where they give you an injection of a medication that will briefly raise your heartbeat and 'stress' your heart while you are on a monitor and they can see any changes of reduced blood flow in an area of your heart.

The tests above are used for risk screening or if you have been having symptoms of concern.
The Cardiac Cath is used more for when the screening tests indicate something's probably going on, and will guide the cardiac doctor in the best way to manage it: medication, stents or by-pass. (discussion with your cardiologist decides which approach you should have. You have final decision, but the cardiologist should give you their 'best' recommendation based on his training, experience and current research).

Old farts like us have a better chance of surviving a heart attack with less damage than a young person would.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I did a couple echo cardio procedures on the treadmill, I used to be a runner , and after so many minutes into my run I would get an extra beat that I could feel almost always at the same time..

cardiologist detected the extra beat during the treadmill test,, and told me don't worry about it, I was ok. 
He mentioned something about adrenaline and electrical impulses. 
Then it went away


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm back home and all went well. The procedure was able to slow my heart and get the heart beats controlled. No telling though if it will last. I might have to go thru a much more invasive procedure (Atrial Fibrillation Ablation) down the road. That takes 4-6 hrs. The one I had today, took 15 min. 

Prior to the procedure, they had a heart monitor hooked up and I could hear my heart beats. They were erratic and all over the place. No rhythm at all. After the procedure, they were controlled and consistent. 

Since I wasn't experiencing any symptoms, my cardiologist said that I may not feel an improvement. He said each person reacts differently. He said that after 24 hrs. or so, if there's going to be an improvement, it could happen that soon. 

Anyways, it is what it is. Time will tell.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope it solves your problem. I know that it has for quite a few people.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Weird thing is, the cardiologist is still talking about the more intense procedure. He's kind of acting like it's just a matter of time until I have it done. As far as I'm concerned, if the EKG's indicate that my heart beat is normal, why the need for further procedures? 

The cardiologist that performed the procedure on me, isn't my regular cardiologist. He was referred to me by my cardiologist that is local to our area. I'll speak with him before I decide to proceed any further. 

I'm also going to see if the procedure that I had done in Phoenix, can be done locally? I hate going to Phoenix anymore for anything. Too damn hot, too crowded, too much crime, too much congestion, rude and obnoxious drivers, and so on.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Weird thing is, the cardiologist is still talking about the more intense procedure. He's kind of acting like it's just a matter of time until I have it done. As far as I'm concerned, if the EKG's indicate that my heart beat is normal, why the need for further procedures?
> 
> The cardiologist that performed the procedure on me, isn't my regular cardiologist. He was referred to me by my cardiologist that is local to our area. I'll speak with him before I decide to proceed any further.
> 
> I'm also going to see if the procedure that I had done in Phoenix, can be done locally? I hate going to Phoenix anymore for anything. Too damn hot, too crowded, too much crime, too much congestion, rude and obnoxious drivers, and so on.


After a couple of shock treatments they will tell you that you need a pacemaker.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

pic said:


> Big Head,
> sounds like you've never had it checked out.
> being so young when you first experienced the irregularity, did any DR give a diagnosis?
> Heart murmur, maybe?
> ...


My heart skipped, I felt it, and I was laying on an exam table, perfectly flat. The doctor was searching to see if my heart would do anything strange, and it did. I had drank a load of coffee that morning, and I had ridden a bike about 30 miles to boot. It all came together as an arrhythmia, and I nearly flunked the physical right there.

And no I have not had it checked since then. That was 1994 or so, and after the physical I went to Fort Benning, and passed Basic Airborne. 
Since then I have had other checks of the heart, and nothing presented itself. But, I have felt my heart skip since then, and I do think that something is amiss. But, by now, I may have a touch of CHF too. I was about 37 when it happened, so it has been a while.

PS: If your wife calls it "a hole in her heart" that is as good a a description as any, I suppose. I am not making light of anything, but medicine does not have too many answers to cardio-vascular diseases. And, there are only so many things that doctors can do when checking. It is expensive and time-consuming; and there are so many wrong paths that they can take. So a lot of it is guess work.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> In general, we all have skipped beats now and then.
> Afib is an ongoing situation and not just for a few beats. If you were to check your pulse during an 'episode', with Afib your heartbeat will be irregular in two ways: First: the pulse will be irregular (as in how it beats), there will be no pattern to this irregularity.
> Second: the strength of each pulse beat will vary in how strong or weak it is compared to other beats. Again with no recurring pattern to it.
> Afib diagnosis is by EKG (Most helpful during an 'epsode'.) or to have it detected through wearing a holter monitor (wearable heart monitor that records your heart's electrical pattern.) which may be worn for up to a week depending what the doctor is looking for. If you feel a skipped beat, there's a button to push that 'marks' that spot in the recording for special attention. You also keep a diary with your activity during the day.


It was during an EKG that an arrhythmia happened, the doctor was reading the tape, and nearly swallowed his gum. The beat held up, and then regulated; but it was pretty irregular there for a beat.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

BigHead said:


> It was during an EKG that an arrhythmia happened, the doctor was reading the tape, and nearly swallowed his gum. The beat held up, and then regulated; but it was pretty irregular there for a beat.


But now, regularity has a whole new meaning for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigHead said:


> It was during an EKG that an arrhythmia happened, the doctor was reading the tape, and nearly swallowed his gum. The beat held up, and then regulated; but it was pretty irregular there for a beat.


That's how it happened with me, too.
He heard the machine stop beeping (one beep per heartbeat) from the next room, and came in at the double.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's how it happened with me, too.
> He heard the machine stop beeping (one beep per heartbeat) from the next room, and came in at the double.


Doctor: "I'm sorry Mr Steve, but you're dead"
Steve: "What do you mean, 'You're dead'?"
Doctor:"The machine stopped beeping, so you're dead"
Steve: "If I'm dead, why am I still talking?"
Doctor: "Maybe you don't know you're dead"
Steve: "Don't you think I'd know if I was dead?"
Doctor: "Who's the Doctor here?"
Steve: "I'm beginning to wonder."
Doctor: "There's no need to get snippy about it. Just let me look it up on WebMD."
Steve: "Well, in that case, I'm asking Siri for a second opinion."
Doctor: "Fine, what ever. Here's my bill."
Steve: "But you said I'm dead, so I don't have to pay your bill."
Doctor: "If you don't, I'll have you repossessed. "
Steve: "But I haven't even been possessed yet."
Doctor: "That's the spirit."

Bah-dum-dum


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BC, you have the misfortune of sharing my sense of humor.

But don't worry: I've been told that there is a cure.


----------

